# 10 leds coche



## skil_87 (Jun 8, 2007)

hola wenas tardes, quiero instalar 10 leds en el plafon del coche y me gustaria saber si es mejor conectarlos en serie o en paralelo para que no me pierdan luminosidad.Estos leds ya vienen preparados con sus resistencias y sus caracteristicas son las siguientes:

voltaje: 12v-15v
luminosidad: 60.000 mcd
resistencia: 20 mA

Tambien me gustaria saber si tendria que adaptarle otra resistencia para aguantar los 10 leds conectados entre si aparte de la que ya viene en cada uno de 20mA.

Espero vuestra respuesta. 

Un saludo y gracias por todo


----------



## tiopepe123 (Jun 8, 2007)

Debes utilizarlos como simples bombillas, en paralelo, pero porque ya llevan la resistencia, 
Sobretodo debe llevar esa resistencia si no los quemaras.

Si compras leds normales deberias añadirla.


----------



## skil_87 (Jun 9, 2007)

ok muchas gracias cuando lo termine te comentare si va bien


----------

